# Rescue Windows Hard Disk with Linux.... chkdsk



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

I have a non booting 2TB disk, that when I removed it from the computer and connected via USB on another windows machine, it said it wanted to format it

I therefore used a bootable FATDOG Linux disk in the computer that won't boot, and after a struggle, finally lists the contents of the non bootable disk

Is there a Linux command similar to CHKDSK that can be attempted without losing files, so that it has a better chance to boot into windows ?

Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I see that FATDOG is built on Puppy. Puppy includes the GParted Partition Manager, which includes a disk check. In Puppy: Menu - System - GParted Partition Manager - select disk - Partition - Check. See attachment.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

I wouldn't do any repair in this scenario.

If the disk doesn't boot it could be due to the corruption of a few system files.

The best check is to boot to any Linux Live CD to see if the WIndows partition can be mounted. If it does it will be time to copy the data out.

Don't temper with a partition if it can be mounted and its files can be read.


----------

